# R35 09 plate want to swap a set of BC coilover for standard suspension



## Houman (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone have a good standard suspension forsale or swap for bc coilovers.
Just bought car and want a softer set up so looking to change to standard.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a good set of suspension for sale if your still looking?


----------



## Houman (Mar 8, 2021)

Skint said:


> I have a good set of suspension for sale if your still looking?


How much are you looking for ?


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

what bc coilovers have you got


----------



## Houman (Mar 8, 2021)

Mozzer 09 black edition said:


> what bc coilovers have you got


Not sure looking to changing them over in next couple of weeks then will put pictures up Forsale


----------

